# Changing rear brake pads on 2004 Sentra?



## c_hayhurst (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi!

I need to change the rear break pads on my 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8S.

I do not know how to properly bleed a brake line (tried something similiar on my Taurus before, just made a mess and still got air into the line that I couldn't get out) and I do not have a torque wrench.

Could I still change the brake pads myself, or should I pay a mechanic to do it?


----------



## TugBoat87 (Apr 28, 2010)

hey, are you just changing pads and rotors, or are you taking the caliper off? if you are not taking the caliper off and opening the lines, there is no need to bleed the brakes, unless of coarse you just want to bleed them.


----------



## c_hayhurst (Apr 2, 2007)

TugBoat87 said:


> hey, are you just changing pads and rotors, or are you taking the caliper off? if you are not taking the caliper off and opening the lines, there is no need to bleed the brakes, unless of coarse you just want to bleed them.


I haven't even taken the wheel off to see how to go about doing this. All I know is I need to change the pads on the left rear wheel, because I'm getting that "worn out brake" sound from there. I presume I need to just replace the pads, but I have never worked on brakes on this before.

Is there a Chilton's book on this?


----------



## TugBoat87 (Apr 28, 2010)

first you should take ur tire off and see how much pad you have left and make sure u don't have any major grooves or pits in your rotors, if so change them to, rear rotors are relativity cheaper and im sure you can buy a manual at a parts store.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Take the wheel off and check what type of brakes you have first. If you have an S, it should be Drum not Disc!!


----------

